# ga16 > d15



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

that's all, stock for stock, both autos, with nearly identical reaction times, my car pulled hard off the line, and the civic could only try to catch up. i beat em by about 2 car lengths.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

Doesnt surprise me, the civic probably didnt have Vtech and doesnt have anywhere near the same amount of torque Nissan gracefully put in ours. Good job though


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it did have vtec.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

no d15 would be vtec-e for economy. wouldnt classify that as "real vtec" i think on 1.5 jdm motor came with vtec. other than that its d16z6 or d16y8.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it's a d15 block, with a vtec head, that's what i know.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

ahhh mini me. well then it had higher compression then a regular vtec 1.6 and sure it hasd some kinda tune via a chip or safc. so pretty good kill


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, we had a wager, a pack of smokes, and well, i was out, so you can imagine what i had to do.. launching an auto sucks.. brake and gas at the same time is really annoying, but it's kinda the same as a clutch, except WAY slower. i didn't know the b13 could actually break traction, but it did... for a split second, and then it took off. for a completely stock motor, the ga has some really decent torque. but had we run longer, i think the d15 would have caught up to me.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

yeah but then you i have to wonder. was he 4 door and automatic too? most honda guys never mod a 4 door. so you should have been the underdawg anyway


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

D-series = SOHC

This was no contest from the beginning.


----------

